# First Dow-Now Monsanto



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The battle begins....

Regards, Mike

http://community.agriculture.com/t5/Farm-Business/First-it-was-Dow-Now-Monsanto/m-p/607458


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

There is a lot of misinformation about round up. Its not really a herbicide. Its a chelator. It ties up certain minerals(manly metals) in the soil. One of the main ones it ties up is magnesium. Magnesium is used in the plant immune system. Since now the plants immune system is weak a fungus now kills the plant. Round up ready crops are not immune to round up they are immune to the fungus.

If they want to blame round up for any human disease maybe they would have a better claim for osteoporosis.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Hog Where did you get that information? Glyphosate works as an enzyme inhibitor. .


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Those enzymes don't work because the minerals to make them work are tied up. The enzymes are not working right are the ones responsible for disease resistance. Therefore disease kills the plant. There was an interesting video I watched on the subject a few months ago. I have looked for it several times now and can't find it. If I could remember the Doctors name who made it I would be in luck.

It also had some new research on the subject of round up resistance weeds. Basically using round up all the time kills the fungus that kills the plants. So if someone has resistance weeds after 3 years with no round up on the field the round up will start to work again. Provided that a fungicide is not used very often.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

hog987 said:


> There is a lot of misinformation about round up. Its not really a herbicide. Its a chelator. It ties up certain minerals(manly metals) in the soil. One of the main ones it ties up is magnesium. Magnesium is used in the plant immune system. Since now the plants immune system is weak a fungus now kills the plant. Round up ready crops are not immune to round up they are immune to the fungus.
> 
> If they want to blame round up for any human disease maybe they would have a better claim for osteoporosis.


Where did you get this info from? This is the first I've heard of Glyphosate tieing up minerals in the soil. What's the name of the fungus?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not the video I wanted but still has some nice information.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is the video I was looking for.


----------

